# Joyetech evic VT



## jagga8008 (31/5/15)

laid my eyes on the evic VT at vapecon and got a small test run. Look and feel like a awesome device.
So who is bringing in the full kit with the large ego one?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (1/6/15)

Vape shop said they would at about R1800 if I recall from vapecon correctly. The device Looks awesome.


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/15)

I'm trying not to get caught up in the hype, but how the hell am I supposed to resist the "Bumblebee Edition"!?

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (1/6/15)

Yeah, mine's gonna be called Eleanor

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

Derick said:


> Yeah, mine's gonna be called Eleanor


Are you getting them in?


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/15)

Derick said:


> Yeah, mine's gonna be called Eleanor


or maybe just "Elaine"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Derick (1/6/15)

Andre said:


> Are you getting them in?



That is the plan - we are getting a pre-release sample sent to us, we should have it some time this week - then we can check it out thoroughly

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/6/15)

Derick said:


> That is the plan - we are getting a pre-release sample sent to us, we should have it some time this week - then we can check it out thoroughly


Dibs if it's yellow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/6/15)

Derick said:


> That is the plan - we are getting a pre-release sample sent to us, we should have it some time this week - then we can check it out thoroughly




I shall be more than happy to test it out for you


----------



## Derick (1/6/15)

Yiannaki said:


> I shall be more than happy to test it out for you


hehe, you and everyone else on the forum I'm sure 

We wanted to give it to Phillip to do a nice youtube vid about it, but he already admitted that if we do, we're not getting it back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jagga8008 (1/6/15)

Who ever bring it in first , put me on the list please ,yellow or white

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

R1800!?!?! yikes....


----------



## Derick (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> R1800!?!?! yikes....


For a 60W box mod with temp control and a sub Ohm tank... about par for the course


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

Derick said:


> For a 60W box mod with temp control and a sub Ohm tank... about par for the course



Surely not when its available in the states for $72.99? Even with shipping and all that can't be like just over twice the price?


----------



## KieranD (1/6/15)

White, Black and Yellow are coming in to Vape Cartel!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Surely not when its available in the states for $72.99? Even with shipping and all that can't be like just over twice the price?


Full kit on pre-order at Heavens Gift is some $120. Includes atomizer. Shipping around $43.

I would much rather support the locals.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shabbar (1/6/15)

@Fickie check this out dude


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

http://vapenw.com/evic-vt-50w-box-mod-full-kit-by-joyetech $69.99 

But ok, fair enough


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

Damnit @KieranD I was in JHB twice recently, and I really wanted some stuff from you shop... That I only saw when I got back  Next time I'm down, I'm definitely coming for a visit


----------



## Andre (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> http://vapenw.com/evic-vt-50w-box-mod-full-kit-by-joyetech $69.99
> 
> But ok, fair enough


Thanks for the info. That is one awesome price, but they do not ship to us.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

But they can ship to MyUS, or other similar sites.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Surely not when its available in the states for $72.99? Even with shipping and all that can't be like just over twice the price?


yeah well, vapeshop has a massive rent to pay 

I have not seen the cost price, so no Idea if they are being fair or not

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (1/6/15)

Also, you can't really compare SA prices with US prices - most of the big E-cig companies have local distribution centers in the US and vendors there can buy it at the same cost as us, but with local shipping cost.

We often pay as much (and sometimes more) in shipping that the cost of the products. We have often had products land at our door at about the same price that the stuff is retailing for in the US. SA will never be competitive with the US as far as prices go unfortunately.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

Fair enough, it's pretty eye opening how SA gets screwed over on shipping. I mean Zim gets it bad... But you guys are on another level.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

The difference in pricing is big enough that it might actually make sense for you guys to get stuff shipped here, then truck it down. I can't really mention prices here without things getting awkward  but if any of you vendors want me to do some running around and work out duties and whatknot, I'm happy to help.


----------



## Derick (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> The difference in pricing is big enough that it might actually make sense for you guys to get stuff shipped here, then truck it down. I can't really mention prices here without things getting awkward  but if any of you vendors want me to do some running around and work out duties and whatknot, I'm happy to help.


Problem with that scenario is that then it arrives here way after everyone has already bought, sold and moved on to the next product

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (1/6/15)

There are runners between JHB and harare every couple days. Anyway it was just a thought.


----------



## johan (1/6/15)

Pricing is directly related to quantity, SA is such a small market compared to the rest of the world purchasing 40 feet containers at a time.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Matt (1/6/15)

There is a pre-order for 1300 seems a good price. 
Gearbest was going to sell it for $70 but upped there price to $125.


----------



## jagga8008 (1/6/15)

@KieranD ! Do you have a ETA?


----------



## KieranD (1/6/15)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Damnit @KieranD I was in JHB twice recently, and I really wanted some stuff from you shop... That I only saw when I got back  Next time I'm down, I'm definitely coming for a visit



Please do my man! Pull in for a coffee and chat!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KieranD (1/6/15)

jagga8008 said:


> @KieranD ! Do you have a ETA?



Should ship to SA in the next 2 weeks. Also looking round 1200-1300 for the full kit with AC Charger, Micro USB Cable, EGO One Mega and the Mod  
When US Retail is $120 I think its going to be about right at that mark. Obviously sooner to the time the pricing will be confirmed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jagga8008 (1/6/15)

Great news ,can't wait.........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (1/6/15)

First batch will be super limited due to global pre-orders but we will be rocking more in the coming weeks as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jagga8008 (1/6/15)

Just moved into the budget please let me know when the pre order opens...


----------

